

A Variation On Yorgey's Factorization Diagrams - bjourne
http://www.datapointed.net/2012/10/animated-factorization-diagrams/

======
imurray
The link straight through to the animation:
[http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/math/factorization...](http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/math/factorization/animated-
diagrams/)

(I submitted this a while ago, but it didn't reach the front page:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4713048> )

